# Table Saw or Drop Saw?



## saximus (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey fellow DIYers I was hoping some of you could give me some input. I am getting a bonus from work at the end of the month and I'm looking at investing in one of these. However I don't know which would be more useful/versatile. I am swinging more towards table because I think it would allow you to cut larger things (like sheets of melamine for enclosures) but really have no experience with either.

For illustration purposes here are links to the kind of thing I've been looking at:
Drop: Makita LS0714L 190MM Slide Cmpnd Mitre Drop Saw W/Laser | eBay
Table: TRITON WORKCENTRE SAW BENCH TABLE + EXTRAS PACK | eBay
I realise that table is just the table but I have a circular saw that I could bolt into it (assuming that's how it works...)


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 10, 2011)

Table saw is definatly the way to go.

like you said you can cut large sheets of melamine and you can buy some pretty cheap drop saws now.


----------



## Virides (Aug 10, 2011)

I have both of these (not the ones you have linked though)

In my experience, a drop saw is only good for docking at angles for the ends of lengths of wood that fit inside the length of the blade.

The table saw is only good for reducing panels down.

A compound sliding dropsaw is good if you are planning to cut down lengths which are wider than the blade (or largest blade you can get). These are also well saught after by crooks (of which mine was stolen grr).

A table saw is a bit different, if you want accuracy, the one you have linked probably won't do the job over a long period. It will eventually loose its tollerance etc. I spent the money and got a proper industrial table saw (not a panel saw). It was about $800 and has a solid cast iron top. The whole thing weighs about 140kg - so it is solid and won't move when cutting. The motor is also powerful - i recall it is 3hp. So when it cuts large/dense wood, it has no problems.


----------



## jahan (Aug 10, 2011)

The Triton WC.
You can do all your cutting with it,
even melamine sheets.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 10, 2011)

grab the compound saw , they are a great saw ...
If you are thinking of cutting down full sheets of melamine the triton is not the best for the job.


----------



## saximus (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha almost exactly 50/50. This decision looks like it will be more difficult than I expected. With the compound saw, what is the largest size sheet you could cut?


----------



## zerocool (Aug 10, 2011)

around 300mm i would personally go with the triton saw if your planning on making enclosures. We use the table saw to rip down reveals at work and the droppy to cut our architraves, But have borrowed the table to do some home enclosures before


----------



## melluvssnakes (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with Virides. Spend that bit extra money and get a good quality table saw. You wont regret it.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 10, 2011)

Check out the Festool plunge cut saw and track.Bit pricey but quality gear and portable.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 10, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Check out the Festool plunge cut saw and track.Bit pricey but quality gear and portable.



Was looking at them a few days ago , very nice machine and if I ever get back into making racks I think I'll get one..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 10, 2011)

Table saw for sure, I would kill for a table saw.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 10, 2011)

I have both a compound sliding saw and a 'standard home use' table saw. for full size sheets i will still get the hardware shop to cut to size, simply for the fact that the sheets are too large to handle safely on my own, and i havent got around to getting the stand alone rollers for supporting the full size sheets yet. I use both of them regularly and couldn't imagine not having either, but then again there aren't any powertools that i have that i wouldn't replace if they blew up  (men have 'man caves'... I have a 'hen den'  )


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 10, 2011)

i've got a triton WC with all the add ons. great for ripping 1200x595 sheets etc but as dicky said not so great for large sheets. you can do a full sheet of melamine but best to have 2 people on the job or your cuts wont be spot on.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 10, 2011)

Homemade*
Caveat* - Table saws are *THE* most dangerous tool you can use, for the first vid I would include a blade cover and an anti-kickback device.‪Homemade Table Saw‬&rlm; - YouTube‪DIY Track Saw (comparable to Festool and Dewalt)‬&rlm; - YouTubeThe obligatory red neck version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkWgzAk0kuQ
The safest in design but the way "Stumpy' uses it - EEK (also no concept of kickback) ‪Homemade table saw‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## -Peter (Aug 10, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Check out the Festool plunge cut saw and track.Bit pricey but quality gear and portable.



This is what I use along with the domino cutter for joining but for home one of these is the Duchess' britches.

ELU ( DEWALT ) 250mm Combination Flip Over Saw 110V | eBay

It is a compound saw that can be flipped over to become a panel saw.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 10, 2011)

The table saw is the way to go if your wanting to use it for making enclosures. When ever you buy machinery always spend as much as you can as the higher the price the better the tool. With machinery the cost may be greater but you will be getting a machine with greater rigidity (more accurate) when compared to a cheap machine. Triton stuff is good for the price but as virides said I proper tablesaw with it's own motor will always be more powerful.


----------



## shell477 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> ... but then again there aren't any powertools that i have that i wouldn't replace if they blew up  (men have 'man caves'... I have a 'hen den'  )



Oh. My. God. you just reminded me of a funny story..

On sunday night, Tim (husband) and I had friends over. We were playing pool and the topic got on to 'pool rooms' in future houses we are going to build. 

My friend Tracey and I were discussing it, and we turned to the boys and said 'hey what the womens equivalent of a 'pool room' be called? 

Tim: I dunno, a SEWING ROOM??

Lol we have never laughed so hard yet at the same time given the boys such massive death stares!!!


----------



## saximus (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm obviously not as simple a decision as I'd assumed. I like that one you linked too Peter. I might check out what thy have at bunnings tomorrow in person. What about versatility wise? I'm imagining the table saw is good for sheets and that's about it...


----------



## -Peter (Aug 10, 2011)

For a table saw to operate as a docking saw you need a sliding gate or arm to rest the timber against. It can be pretty dangerous otherwise.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 10, 2011)

Try and buy it from a trade supplier. They will be cheaper then bunnings and will be able to give you better advise. I hate bunnings as they are useless


----------



## cement (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha! "If i was a carrrpenterrr..." Oh that's right I am. There is nothing wrong with ripping melamine with a hand held power saw. just mark it out correctly allow for blade widths and set up a straight edge with a couple of 'g' clamps.
A compound radial arm is only good for angles and not worth the cost for a couple of enclosure dress fronts. Nor is a table.
Unless your going into business making cabinets or enclosures I'd just buy a power saw, keep the blade sharp and learn how to use that.


----------



## saximus (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha thanks Cement. It wouldn't ONLY be used to enclosures. I love makings things out of wood in general so I wanted something I would get the most use out of. Maybe you're right though and I should just stick with my trusty circular saw


----------



## wokka (Aug 10, 2011)

If you have the room i have a panel saw and edge bander available that I dont use any more. It will take full 2400 x 1200 sheets or even 3600 x 1800 and suitable for making kitchens!


----------



## Dan40D (Aug 10, 2011)

If you already have a circular saw Sax then i wouldn't worry about the table saw, a sturdy bench some clamps and a straight edge will do the same job. IMO those ones on ebay are pretty exxy, the tried and true Makita LS1040 that many builders will have is only $359 at Bunnings 1650W 255mm Makita LS1040 Compound Mitre Saw - Bunnings Warehouse the sliding version which would be better is only $479 255mm Makita Slide Compound Mitre Saw - Bunnings Warehouse Depending on how much you would use it they have some cheaper brands as well.


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with Dan, if you've got a circular saw don't bother with the table to bolt it to, they're handy, but it doesn't really give that much advantage, if you get a compound mitre, try and get a slide compound mitre saw, they give you the best width of cut instead of ~25cm you would get with just the straight compound mitre saw.


----------

